# L.E.D Tailights



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone ever switch there g-body taillights (1157s) to the 1157s leds that you can get at Autozone,thinking about getting some but not sure if they are worht it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

u gotta change your flasher to electronic style for your signals to work


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Can you get those at the Zone,or where at?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah autozone has them. they're like $8-9. Just look for the electonic flashers (they're clear).


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone have pics of the taillights?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 31 2006, 09:48 AM~6869488
> *Anyone have pics of the taillights?
> *


Nope, but can you post some of yours when it's done? Sounds like it'll be tight...


----------



## LOW_SONOMA (Dec 12, 2005)

I got a impala with 1157 leds from autozone, they have some diffrent one's on ebay that are way brighter. Here's a pic of them at night, they look brighter in the pic than they really are. It's just the tails on, not brakes. And yeah I had to buy a flasher that was heavy duty.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

they are bright,illumiate quicker and last longer, they worth the extra couple bucks IMO


----------



## LOW_SONOMA (Dec 12, 2005)

These are 360 1157's on ebay they are brighter than the normal ones! That's the ones I'm buying next cause mine are bright just not as bright as these. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/360-Degree-...065316949QQrdZ1


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

this seems interesting ... im trying to make my car as detailed as possible.. so these would be a nice touch... 

so what do i have to do to make em work?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

dam thats alot of leds on one bulb,man I bet they are bright as hell,post some if anyone install!


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

if anyone is interested im working on making led taillights for my 87 fleetwood wich will be a escalade style strait up and down 2 maybe 3 rows of led per taillight after im done my car i plan on making led taillights upon request i will post pics when im done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

where can you buy straight rows of LED's... i remember a TECH article in LRM about it, but i don't know what issue... cause i want the same style with like 4-5 rows (up and down) on my cutlass...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

That issue was May06 but it does not have an email adress,or number to buy the part,i.k .rico let me know when you are finished with you ,I'll geta set PEACE


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 3 2007, 02:32 PM~6892374
> *where can you buy straight rows of LED's... i remember a TECH article in LRM about it, but i don't know what issue... cause i want the same style with like 4-5 rows (up and down) on my cutlass...
> *


they said you can get em @ truck stops


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

ghettoslick1 
alot of 81 - 88 monte guy look for LEDS made for their cars but nobdy does it


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah gonna try to make some for my 86 cutty,got 2 sets of extra tailights will post pics of them getting made uffin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah bro...they said to hit up truck stops. Shops that work on trucks and offroad vehicles maybe a place to look also.
You can also hit up Homies I hear they sell them pre made.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 3 2007, 01:32 PM~6892374
> *where can you buy straight rows of LED's... i remember a TECH article in LRM about it, but i don't know what issue... cause i want the same style with like 4-5 rows (up and down) on my cutlass...
> *


the led lights project done in lowrider is the round led assembly i did mine with straight up and down red leds with 2 rows per light wich i just installed on my 87 caddy i will post pics maybe tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh yeah! Post them so we can check them out


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

here is the pic

i took this at work with my camera phone before i put them in..

i will post more pics of them working..they don't come out well on the camera phone..tried already..


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

nice . good job. How many led's ?


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

64 LEDs per tail light


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 16 2007, 10:43 PM~7008618
> *64 LEDs per tail light
> *


where did you get the led's at?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 15 2007, 08:10 PM~6996604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, they came out clean!!! Let me know when you are ready! uffin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1+Jan 3 2007, 09:58 AM~6890556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same question here!!!


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 20 2007, 04:25 PM~7040874
> *haha im realy interestet pm me how to :biggrin: + more pics of back etc.
> really nice
> same question here!!!
> *


cant give out all my secrets homie :biggrin:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

post more pics of them working


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sqvarec_@Jan 22 2007, 07:39 AM~7052396
> *post more pics of them working
> *


i will be posting pics this weekend with them working :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 22 2007, 06:03 AM~7052159
> *cant give out all my secrets homie  :biggrin:
> *



ahhhhhhhhhhh come on help a bro from other side of the world out lol


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

this is the parking and brake lights on


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

this is the parking light "running lights"


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

full rear view running lights


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 25 2007, 11:11 AM~7081748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next upgrade a bumper without rust holes lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

another good thing about this upgrade is you dont have to change the tail light
pockets for the 90 lens to fit and by using a 90 lens you can turn them into clear lens


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

where'd you get the led's at?


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 25 2007, 12:22 PM~7082378
> *where'd you get the led's at?
> *


the junk yard homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuMan82WGN (Oct 9, 2006)

nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 25 2007, 11:11 AM~7081748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

Here are my LED s


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Jan 25 2007, 08:35 PM~7087536
> *Here are my LED s
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

now i want to do my front turn signals


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 15 2007, 10:10 PM~6996604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That came out GREAT. I am going to try that on my 96 Fleetwood with strip LED's.

Check this guy out and see if he has more.

ELDO TAIL LAMP LED


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks for the link homie but personaly i think his eldo lights looks like a rainbow bright light bright set and mine is done in strips 2 per light :uh: but if you need any help let me know homie :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

i know its off the topic but look what i got for 20 bucks a friend got for me off e bay :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

i got this for 20 bucks last week :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 27 2007, 08:26 PM~7103605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a caddilac bible


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 27 2007, 09:02 PM~7105058
> *looks like a caddilac bible
> *


it sure is homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 27 2007, 12:43 PM~7101367
> *thanks for the link homie but personaly i think his eldo lights looks like a rainbow bright light bright set and mine is done in strips 2 per light  :uh: but if you need any help let me know homie :biggrin:
> *



What type of LED strips did you use? And where did you get the and from what model car?


I have been looking into a retro fit os loose strips so that I can bend them to the curve of the light and to have as many as posible.










What do you think? i can't turn my tail lights to clear so I can use white or Red Led's. I thought white will be a little brighter.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2007, 10:05 AM~7116639
> *What type of LED strips did you use? And where did you get the and from what model car?
> I have been looking into a retro fit os loose strips so that I can bend them to the curve of the light and to have as many as posible.
> 
> ...


Nice and bright


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2007, 10:05 AM~7116639
> *What type of LED strips did you use? And where did you get the and from what model car?
> I have been looking into a retro fit os loose strips so that I can bend them to the curve of the light and to have as many as posible.
> 
> ...


white is brighter but when your tail lights are on it may be so bright it will look orange i would go with the red leds cause you will get a nice bright dark red homie


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 30 2007, 07:12 AM~7126140
> *white is brighter but when your tail lights are on it may be so bright it will look orange i would go with the red leds cause you will get a nice bright dark red homie
> *


Very true about that orange look. I will get red led's. ps thanks for the PM.


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 30 2007, 06:42 AM~7126355
> *Very true about that orange look. I will get red led's. ps thanks for the PM.
> *


no problem homie :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone here know about clear turn signal lenses for a euro clip on a Cutlass? PM me if you do. Thanx.


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Jan 15 2007, 09:10 PM~6996604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

How bout some tail lights for a Cutty?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jan 29 2007, 12:05 PM~7116639
> *What type of LED strips did you use? And where did you get the and from what model car?
> I have been looking into a retro fit os loose strips so that I can bend them to the curve of the light and to have as many as posible.
> 
> ...


you got a link for those?????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Feb 14 2007, 08:16 PM~7263403
> *you got a link for those?????
> *



x2


----------



## mr.scalia (Feb 12, 2007)

I see a lot of guys are asking were to get LEDS ,

http://www.superbrightleds.com/


this is the one stop place for all your leds needs!


----------

